
Example of matching MD and Data science skills - merqurio
http://merqur.io/2015/11/25/redrawing-a-brain/
======
brudgers
Title: Redrawing a brain with Bokeh

Article on the first attempt adds a lot of context:
[http://merqur.io/2015/10/02/drawing-a-brain-with-
bokeh/](http://merqur.io/2015/10/02/drawing-a-brain-with-bokeh/)

Bokeh:
[http://bokeh.pydata.org/en/latest/](http://bokeh.pydata.org/en/latest/)

------
brudgers
Title: Redrawing a brain with Bokeh

Article on the first attempt adds a lot of context:
[http://merqur.io/2015/10/02/drawing-a-brain-with-
bokeh/](http://merqur.io/2015/10/02/drawing-a-brain-with-bokeh/)

Bokeh:
[http://bokeh.pydata.org/en/latest/](http://bokeh.pydata.org/en/latest/)

